# RM 2007: Erste Erfahrungen



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Da ich seit gestern einen neuen Vertex Rahmen besitze, möchte ich meine ersten Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten:

Die Verarbeitung ist wie immer top. Der (blaue) Lack des 70er sieht in Natura besser aus, als auf den Fotos (ein metallisch schimmerndes blau). Bezüglich des Herstellungsortes habe ich noch meine Zweifel (s. anderer Thread), da sowohl die Angabe "handbuild in Canada" (steht nur noch "build in Canada")und auch die Signatur des Schweissers fehlen. Die hydrogeformten Rohre sehen ziemlich sophisticated aus im Gegensatz zum klassisch anmutenden Rohrsatz der Vorjahresmodelle.
Beim Blick auf die Waage macht sich Ernüchterung breit. Meine Küchenwaage bleibt bei 1790g stehen (Grösse 18', inkl. Chris King Steuersatz und Sattelklemme). Die Ankündung, dass die neuen Rahmen wesentlich leichter seien, lässt sich somit nicht bestätigen. 
Bezüglich der ersten Fahreindrücke demnächst mehr...


----------



## bestmove (26. Oktober 2006)

danke wilson, für deine ersten Ausführungen  



> Beim Blick auf die Waage macht sich Ernüchterung breit. Meine Küchenwaage bleibt bei 1790g stehen (Grösse 18', inkl. Chris King Steuersatz und Sattelklemme). Die Ankündung, dass die neuen Rahmen wesentlich leichter seien, lässt sich somit nicht bestätigen.



Das habe ich befürchtet, warum sonst macht Rocky keine Gewichtsangaben  jedenfalls ist Rocky nix für Gewichtsfetis ... aber Handling und Funktion vor Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2006)

Aber warum schwerer als 2004? Mein Vertex 70 von 2004 wiegt in 18" inkl. Sattelkemme 1550 gr. und der King ist deutlich unter 240 Gr.


----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber warum schwerer als 2004? Mein Vertex 70 von 2004 wiegt in 18" inkl. Sattelkemme 1550 gr. und der King ist deutlich unter 240 Gr.



Ich verstehs auch nicht. Gerade weil man doch mit dem neuen Rohrsatz dem grassierenden Carbonboom entgegenhalten wollte. Das ging dann doch wohl in die Hose, auch wenns sicher weeeeeeesentlich steifer ist....

Edit: Kann natürlich auch an meiner Küchenwaag liegen. Das Kilo Mehl gibt sie aber akkurat wieder...


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich werf mal die Frage nach der neuen Geometrie in den Raum.... Hat sich wirklich was verändert?


----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Frage nach der neuen Geometrie in den Raum.... Hat sich wirklich was verändert?



Habe leider keine direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Oktober 2006)

Als ob der Threat nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, selbst auf der offiziellen Homepage ist der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Vorjahr 210 g schwerer geworden.
Machen wir uns nichts vor: Das ist ne Katastrophe!
Unabhängig von meinem persönlichen Geschmack bezüglich geknickter Rohre möchte ich keinen HT-Rahmen mit 1600 + g in meiner Größe für so viel Geld.
Schlimm ist das...schlimm...


----------



## wilson (27. Oktober 2006)

Wo hast Du das offzielle Gewicht des 70er Rahmens gesehen? 
Wenn Gewicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium ist, dann führt sowieso kein Weg an einem Carbonrahmen vorbei...


----------



## wilson (27. Oktober 2006)

Wollte noch ein Bild nachwerfen:


----------



## Monday (27. Oktober 2006)

Nice! Fährst Du die Gabel mit 100 mm?


----------



## wilson (27. Oktober 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Fährst Du die Gabel mit 100 mm?



Bin noch am ausprobieren. Aufm Hometrail bergauf zuerst mit 80mm, bergab dann mit 100. Werds mal umgekehrt machen, dann merk ich schon was besser passt. Werksmässig wird das 70er ja mit 100 ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (27. Oktober 2006)

Gibt immer weniger Gabeln mit 80 mm. Ich persönlich find´s besser.

Aber schöner Rahmen, wie wirkt den das Unterrohr in echt?


----------



## wilson (28. Oktober 2006)

Lange nicht so übel wie auf dem Bild. Halt Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Oktober 2006)

Also ich finde den Trend Richtung Gewicht+ richtig. Ich hab den Schnabel voll von Wabbelrahmen mit denen man immer das Gefühl hat man würde sie Überlasten. Ich wiege ca. 90kg bin kein Racer und wills auh garnicht sein. Ich finds einfach ekelig wenn sich in Kurven der Rahmen sich um einige Grad verwindet. Und wenn jetzt jemand meint 200g wären untragbar viel, der sollte bedenken, dass ein einem nachgiebigen Rahmen ne ganze Menge Antriebsenergie verpufft. Das find ich schlimmer. Aber jedem das seine, mich freut es jedenfalls, dass Rocky Mountain von diesem Leichtbauwahn abkehrt und wieder fahrbare Rahmen baut. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich die Rahmen sind steifer geworden und nicht nur schwerer.
Gibt es eigentlich kein Scandium mehr?


----------



## wilson (28. Oktober 2006)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Trend Richtung Gewicht+ richtig. Ich hab den Schnabel voll von Wabbelrahmen mit denen man immer das Gefühl hat man würde sie Überlasten. Ich wiege ca. 90kg bin kein Racer und wills auh garnicht sein. Ich finds einfach ekelig wenn sich in Kurven der Rahmen sich um einige Grad verwindet. Und wenn jetzt jemand meint 200g wären untragbar viel, der sollte bedenken, dass ein einem nachgiebigen Rahmen ne ganze Menge Antriebsenergie verpufft. Das find ich schlimmer. Aber jedem das seine, mich freut es jedenfalls, dass Rocky Mountain von diesem Leichtbauwahn abkehrt und wieder fahrbare Rahmen baut. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich die Rahmen sind steifer geworden und nicht nur schwerer.
> Gibt es eigentlich kein Scandium mehr?



Doch, doch. Das Scandium ist nach wie vor im Programm. Allerdings auch 200g schwerer.


----------



## wilson (30. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Frage nach der neuen Geometrie in den Raum.... Hat sich wirklich was verändert?



Nachtrag: Der Rahmen harmoniert sehr gut mit 100mm Federweg. Da fühlt sich selbst im steilen Anstieg nichts bockig an. Die Position ist ausgewogen, bequem, eher aufrecht und somit kommen bergab keine Überschlagsgefühle auf. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich sehr wohl drauf fühle.


----------



## Polsanne (1. November 2006)

Hallo wilson,
tolles bike. Wieviel Gewicht bringt es denn so auf die Waage? Ich schwanke bei meinem Neukauf noch zwischen Element und Vertex. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (1. November 2006)

Danke. 
Mit Pedalen 11kg. Mit der neuen XTR Schaltung (bestellt) und der neuen XTR Kurbel (kommt im Frühjahr) werd ichs (ohne Pedale) auf unter 10.5 runterbringen. Leichter braucht kein Mensch.
Wenn Du noch kein Fully hast, dann würd ich Dir ein Element empfehlen. Ist halt vielseitiger. 
Gruss Tom


----------



## Polsanne (1. November 2006)

Ja so hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht, aber wenn man ehrlich ist brauch ich im Raum Osnabrück kein Fully.
Und den Tremalzo bin ich bis jetzt mit meinem HT auch immer heil rauf und runter gekommen.
Man lässt sich doch sehr durch diverse Zeitschriften beeinflussen. Ich investiere das gespart Rahmengeld lieber in eine bessere Ausstattung.
Wie würdest du deine Sitzposition beschreiben? Ich hoffe Marathons a la Willingen sind mit dem Vertex problemlos zu schaffen, oder only CC Race? 

Gruß Polo


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2006)

Das Vertex noch nie extrem, immer ein langstreckentaugliches Bike.


----------



## wilson (1. November 2006)

Ganz klar ein marathontaugliches Bike. Ist halt bocksteif und auf sehr langen Strecken spart ein Fully - vorallem bergab - doch Körner. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall ein Element genommen, wenn ich mit meinem (Old) Slayer nicht ein marathontaugliches Fully hätte. Das Vertex werde ich eher für CC und kürzere Marathons brauchen.


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2006)

Für Maras in D brauchst du kein Fully. In Ch oder I nehm ich doch lieber das Fully, aber gerade in Willingen oder Kirchzarten ist das Vertex gut. Element ist bequemer aber nicht unbedingst schneller auf solchen Forstwegen.... Ich hab nur 3 alte Vertex(e?), hab schon unbequemere Böcke unterm Ar*** gehabt. Beim großen e gibts gerade ein "altes"...


----------



## Polsanne (2. November 2006)

Ich denke das Vertex ist für mich die bessere Wahl. Bei uns im Flachland wird ja auch viel auf der Strasse trainiert. 
Woher bezieht ihr eigentlich eure Rockys? Ich habe nur S-Tec "vor Ort" 
(ca. 1h Fahrzeit). Wenn man so manchem hier Glauben schenken soll, stößt man bei S-Tec ja das Tor zur Hölle auf. Halte ich für etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2006)

Ist auch so  Wenn du weisst was du haben willst ist STec gar nicht so schlecht. Die "Dame" am Telefon ist nur vollkommen Ahnungslos. Ansonsten gibt es auch gute Händler die auch Versenden oder die Bucht.....


----------



## Polsanne (6. November 2006)

Kurze Info,

die Emotionen haben doch über den Verstand gesiegt. Weihnachten steht das Element 70 unter dem Baum. Es ging nicht anders. War beim Händler ich musste es einfach kaufen.
So jetzt bin ich glücklich und meine Frau noch viel mehr (endlich Ruhe). Meinen Giant Rahmen XTC Team werde ich nach und nach neu aufbauen. Auch noch ein gutes HT. Hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Gruß Marco


----------

